# Jokes



## dmmj (Nov 26, 2011)

I consider this one in bad taste but laughed none the less.

Just got back from a friends funeral who drowned last week. 
I got a lot of abuse from the relatives about my floral tribute in the shape of a lifejacket. 
But as I told everyone "It's what he would have wanted"

The collective noun for bison is herd, unless theyre on tiptoes - then theyre unherd.

I love November; when the US Postal Service starts delivering all my Christmas cards. From last year...

My best friend at school had 14 fingers and 18 toes. 
He wasn't good at most subjects but when I struggled in math I could always count on him! 

Ya know, "The Force" is weird, how can a Jedi detect a planet being destroyed light years away but canâ€™t tell he is kissing his own sister?!!!

Alcohol: Because no good story starts with â€œSo this one time I was eating a saladâ€¦.â€


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2011)

Good stuff!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 26, 2011)

Laughed at everyone...


----------



## bikerchicspain (Nov 26, 2011)

I love your jokes, brilliant especially the life jacket.lol


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha! Loved them all!


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 26, 2011)

Soo corny......hahahaha!!! I like them and my fav was the jedi (Luke) kissin his sister...lmao!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## dmarcus (Nov 26, 2011)

lol......


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 1, 2011)

Funny stuff!!


----------

